# Permanent Residence Compliance Process for section 27(A)



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello,

I obtained a PRP a couple of years ago, and there are some conditions on the PRP certificate: "To remain employed in the field in respect of which the Employment offer was made for five years."

What documents do I submit to prove that I have been employed in the same field. I have written an email to DHA ([email protected]) to ask for the list of documents that I have to submit as there are no specifics on the DHA website: http://www.dha.gov.za/index.php/imm...s-endorsed-on-your-permanent-residence-permit

Do I submit the following:
1) PRP Certificate copies.
2) Passport and Permit Copies (PRP and QWP).
3) Latest CV.
4) Letter from professional body to prove membership?.
5) Letter from current employer - I am working as an independent consultant, do I send current contract with my clients?.

Regards,
EXP1


----------



## Afrochild (Oct 23, 2017)

If you have the answer, please let us know. I am also curious about it.


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Afrochild said:


> If you have the answer, please let us know. I am also curious about it.


I have basically got letters to confirm my employment over the past 5 years and an affidavit stating that I have complied with the conditions of the PR.

I then sent these documents to [email protected] now waiting to see if I get any response.


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Any response yet?


----------



## david_meer (Oct 21, 2019)

DId you ever get a response? seems like no one gets a response


----------

